

How is this the #2 search result for "beautiful textareas"? - dmvaldman
http://bgsgr.blogspot.com/2010/10/how-to-create-beautiful-textarea-using.html

======
dmvaldman
To answer my own question... apparently because it's crazy SEO optimized as it
links to itself several dozen times.

Also, best. website. ever.

